# Budgies and feet!



## Minkel

I was wondering if anyone else has a budgie who is OBSESSED with their fingernails and toes?! Mine absolutely loves sitting on them and tapping them, kissing them and generally being very loved up. He chases me around to get them and will happily spend an hour talking to them and preening them too. It’s really sweet but also a bit weird. None of my other birds have done this. Does anyone else have a bird that just loves fingers and toes? I now can’t wear flip flops around him as he chases my feet and and once he even tried to dive bomb them in the bath!


----------



## RavensGryf

Hm, probably just a personal quirk of his . Funny that he seems obsessed with it though .


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen

Aww. That sounds adorable! :001_tongue:


----------



## StarlingWings

I think budgies like that our nails feel so much like beaks. Budgie beaks and human hair and nails are made of keratin, so it feels like they're tapping a beak when they do it


----------



## Laceychica

your post is about budgies obsessed with people toes/feet and i am obsessed with birdie feet!!!


----------



## Jesska

My Kowhai is also obsessed with feet, toes, and fingers! He'll follow them anywhere and coo and kiss and talk to them. He won't talk anywhere else but when he's woeing feet he'll start using the words we're teaching him. It is very funny, and odd!


----------

